# ND researchers hope to find complete croc skeleton



## News Bot (Sep 18, 2008)

*Published:* 18-Sep-08 09:47 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

BISMARCK, N.D. (AP) -- Researchers are hoping a large cache of ancient crocodile bones in western North Dakota will yield the state's first complete croc skeleton....

*Read More...*


----------

